# Ghost Dog???



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, so I know I'm probably just being crazy and I don't even know if I believe in this stuff... but do you guys think it's possible to have a ghost dog haunting your house? 

Since I moved into my new place, I swear I see small shadows out of the corner of my eye. They're always close to the ground, and seem to move up and down the stairs a lot. When I'm downstairs, I think I hear something walking around upstairs. Now, this all may be due to the fact that I'm not used to living in such a big space (I just doubled my square footage from a comfy 495 sq. ft. to a spacious 1100 sq. ft.) plus there's huge windows and light coming in from everywhere. I don't feel anxious or any weird energy/vibes though. But hey, there is an awful lot of dog hair embedded in my carpet lol... it's possible! Right? :crazy:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

heh....I lived in a house for 8 years that I felt quite certain had the ghost of a young boy living there. I only 'saw' or sensed him upstairs. So why not a dog???? eep:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you are not alone! here's a great thread where many have shared their experiences.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6148&highlight=ghost


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Xtina88 said:


> Ok, so I know I'm probably just being crazy and I don't even know if I believe in this stuff... but do you guys think it's possible to have a ghost dog haunting your house?


I don't even believe in ghosts and lived in a house that had a woman that had the same route she walked all the time. There was a man in the back of the house in the den but he only showed himself once and was gone...just visiting? 
It was too funny watching the faces of people new to the house that were visiting. We could always tell when they saw her because they'd turn white and their jaws would be hanging open. Most of them would ask who that was that just walked by. Dunno...never asked her who she was. :suspicious:
All of us in that subdivision had our houses built around the same time so we got to know each other pretty well. Come to find out, most of us did have ghosts in the house except the house next door. Nobody ever saw the presence but got an eery feeling in there and there was one area of the house that they could never get warm. There was always an ugly feeling to the house and if they wanted to visit the neighbors they knew they had to come to us or talk outside. None of us had any animals though but I guess anything is possible.
Oh, when we researched the land we were on, we found that we were the only small strip of land in the area above sea level and at one time it was a burial ground because it was above sea level


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to say that ghosts are foolishness but I have had too many odd experiences that I cannot explain away. 

My first experience was when my husband and I lived in a very old farmhouse. We would often hear footsteps in the attic but we just laughed it off and explained it by saying that the house was settling. One morning before Chris got home from work I was sleeping but started to awaken because I sensed someone in the room and felt it take my hand I woke up thinking that Chris had come home early, he wasn't there but my hand was icy. This freaked me out totally and he came home a few minutes later to one scared young lady.

My next experience was right before the birth of our first child. I was a few weeks away from delivering and wasn't feeling well. I went out to the sofa so I wouldn't keep Chris awake. I fell asleep but woke up to my grandfather calling my name. Later that morning my mother called me to tell me that Grandpa passed away in the middle of the night. My grandfather and I were very close and I think he wanted to say goodbye to me.

After our dear cat Lucy passed away I saw quick glimpses of her in the house and sensed her presence afterwards. So as much as I want to say poppycock I just can't. I do believe...............


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

I really don't know whether I really believe or disbelieve in ghosts. I mean, I know that there can definitely be lingering energy from another person in another time... but is it a ghost - the actual presence of that person in their death? I'm not sure. I've certainly never heard of a ghost animal, but in my mind anything is possible however probable it may be. 

Personally, I used to live in the small suburb of Block House Creek in Leander, TX which was the site of more than one Indian massacre. I never experienced anything strange in my own house, but I did one time when I was babysitting at one of my neighbor's houses. I was watching a six-year-old girl, and had just put her to bed. I was in the living room reading a book when I started to hear music coming from her room. She had a radio in her room so I figured she had turned it on, which I had no problem with. However, the music became louder and louder and it was some strange, heavily drummed tribal beat. I started down the hallway to her room and the music got louder and louder with each step I took. Once I reached the outside of her door, the music was blaring and I could hear a faint chanting sound at this point. I was afraid the neighboors would come wandering what on earth was going on. Then I opened the door to her room and it was silent. The little girl was fast asleep, and the radio wasn't even plugged in. I was freaked out by this point, but I'm very much a person of science and logic so I tried to reason with myself that maybe I had fallen asleep when I was reading and maybe I had dreamt this and went sleep-walking into this girl's room in the process. I left the girl's room and went back into the living room to continue reading. I felt a very strange vibe at this point, but tried to brush it off as me being silly. About half an hour later, the little girl came out of her room. She came up to me and said there was a man standing outside her window. I didn't doubt that this girl could make something like that up for attention, but the strange thing is that she was very nonchalant about it. She didn't make a big production out of it or even act scared - seems like she just thought I should know. I tried to entertain the notion, so I asked what the man looked like. She replied that he was a tall, naked man with red skin and long dark hair in braids. The girl was ready to go back to bed promptly after telling me this, so I let her do so. Of course by this point, I'm really freaked out so I go outside with my stun gun, pepper spray, and cell phone ready to call 911. I checked all around the perimeter of the house and outside the little girl's window and found nothing. When I went back inside the house, the strange vibe got pretty strong. It seemed almost hostile, like I was intruding upon its territory. If all of this really was legitimate, then maybe the spirits there just didn't know or trust me and were trying to protect the little girl. All I know is that I could not BARE to have my back turned towards open air, and I spent the rest of the night pressed into the corner of the sofa wide awake.


----------

